# River grape emergent plant - 7 months



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

This was really fun to watch grow over the winter. It wouldn't grow at all until I added a low dose of API leaf zone.










Here it was this past July.










Is it normal to have to remove bluegreen algae weekly?


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Suddenly dawns on me to verify the plant id. I cannot remember where I got the idea it was a river grape. Hmm... Now that I am looking it up, that seems completely wrong. Does anyone have any idea what it (top pic) might be? Cynanchum?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

The plant growing out of the tank on the left looks like Hygrophila angustafolia to me. I have some growing out of my 90G that looks identical except my leaves are a bit narrower. Is that the one you are trying to ID? Got no idea on the other one running the length of the tank.

BlueGreen Algae usually occurs if the nitrates are way too low and is treated by using an aquatic erythromycin antibiotic such as Mardel's Maracyn. I've had that algae once before and it is nasty stuff. Good luck.


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

The prolific vine is the one in question. I am just trying to key it now. Without flowers, I am at Cynanchum. Google pics and Shinners' (p282) drawings seem to point to racemosum (Talayote). Thanks for the advice about the BGA. I can test the water today. Hopefully the standard kit is sensitive enough to detect too little nitrate. I know it will pick up too much.

Will the antibiotic hurt fish or invertebrates?

Michael directed me to Polygonia for the upright plant on the left - in the thread below. It keyed to smartweed, P. lapathifolium (willow smartweed). That grew for a while but then stopped flowering and died in late November.

http://tinyurl.com/ko5hnk9

Cynanchum racemosum (vine in the top pic (not sure that's the right id)) does not look to be on the Texas native aquatic list. This one was growing on the waters edge partly submerged. If it is not on the list but is native, is it just a hydroponic thing I am doing? 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Nick, thanks for the update.

I'm not familiar with _Cynachum racemosum_, but this site shows it as native to our region: http://bonap.net/NAPA/TaxonMaps/Genus/County/Cynanchum

And some photos at this link might confirm the identification: http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=CYRAU


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow how interesting. The flower looks just like the antelope horns milkweed flower. I love that! Hope it flowers


----------



## devilduck (Sep 7, 2012)

That's a crazy looking light. What is it?


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Its Kessil with the gooseneck arm attachment. Added Canon camcorder lens hood to block stray light. I think its a pretty commonly used light for planted aquarium people.


----------



## Tyrone (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice tank there! Is that acrylic, did you make it yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

I love this tank. It a ready-made 5gal frag swap tank. Came from here (minus the goofy-looking light).

http://premiumaquatics.com/products/geo-frag-swap-tank-wpump.html

Really a lucky find. I was looking for just these dimensions. Was wanting something like a touch tank, with a large exposed surface and minimal height.

It comes with a small attached Cobalt power head and built in spray bar. Plumbing is hidden behind a painted piece of foam board. The circulation really seems to help everything in it. The thing even has a drain tube for really quick partial water changes.

Just battling endlessly with bluegreen algae. It seems to love the environment too.


----------

